# H.H.H. Liniment, Help Matt!



## bostaurus (Oct 19, 2011)

I just got this one this last week.  I have 5 other H.H.H. bottles.  Four of the five are embossed with H.H.H. Horse Medicine  DDT 1868.  The fifth one is embossed with Clifford & Co  H.H.H. Medicine  Chicago  DDT 1868
  Although I have seen folks try to sell them saying it has DDT in it the DDT stood for Daniel Dodge Tomlinson.  Here is some information I had (sorry, I neglected to note where I got this):
 â€œGifford and Co   H.H.H. Liniment   Chicago   on the front with â€œ The Celebratedâ€ on one side  and â€œD.D.T. 1868â€ on the other.  The bottle contained â€œIndian Vegetable Pain Extractor for Horsesâ€ which was developed and introduced  in 1868 by Daniel D. Tomlinson of Stockton, California.  The formula was sold to  L.L. Gifford in 1880, and the medicine was bottled  in Chicago and sold under the names of both the H.H.H. Medicine Company and Gifford and Company at least through 1907, and as  Tomlinsonâ€™s H.H.H. Liniment as late as 1948
 Another old ad mentions the liniment being put up by Tomlinson only in Philadelphia and beware of imitators.

 The above does not explain this one.  In this case it is being produced in Philadelphia but not by Tomlinson and it is not a Chicago produced Gifford Company either.  It is not even being touted as a horse medicine on this one. I know from a previous post that Aschenbach & Miller was a druggist.
 The Active Ingredients label seems to have been an after thought.  it is a paneled, blown med embossed  H.H.H. MEDICINE   THE CELEBRATED  D.D.T.  1868 and stands around 5 1/4 "
  Anyone have any other information and a thought to the date?  It seems early 1900's to me.


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 19, 2011)

Just because it makes the cloudy skies look better...and a reminder that I need to dust[:'(]


----------



## rockbot (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice. Good to see one with a nice label. I've dug a few over the years, less label of course.[]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 19, 2011)

The early 1870s HHHs we find around here are super crude, have gnarly applied tops and are totally western made sparkle glass.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 19, 2011)

Aschenbach was selling HHH as early as 1893.  I assume they aquaired the rights to make it somehow.
 The gov prosecuted them for misbranding in 1910 under the F&D Act.
 I would say your bottle is fairly late , maybe 1905 +/- a few years.
 They probably assumed that since they were an external liniment for animals they would dodge the F&D Act axe but obviously their ad cure claims still got them in trouble.


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 19, 2011)

> sparkle glass


 What does "sparkle glass" mean?


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> Aschenbach was selling HHH as early as 1893.  I assume they aquaired the rights to make it somehow.
> The gov prosecuted them for misbranding in 1910 under the F&D Act.
> ...


 Do you have any idea of when they began to stop calling it a horse medicine or implied 'man or beast'  and labeling it for solely for human use as this one seems to be?


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is another question...when did companies start putting the alcohol content on the label and why?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 19, 2011)

one of the provisions of the F&D Act was that non-prescrip meds must list their ingrediants on the label.
 Many compies did it premptively before the F&D ACT.

 You label is probably early stock and they ammended it with the ingrediants sticker at the top in an attempt to comply.
 Indicating its most likely post 1906 when it was sold.


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  I find all this old medical history very interesting.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 20, 2011)

[] Its a term Western or S.F.glassworks bottle collectors use to describe the rather unique bright shiny aqua glass that typifies early S.F Glassworks bottles........


----------



## rockbot (Oct 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> [] Its a term Western or S.F.glassworks bottle collectors use to describe the rather unique bright shiny aqua glass that typifies early S.F Glassworks bottles........


 
 I wonder if maybe that's why a lot of our Hawaii bottles are pretty clean too? We got the PHW,PGW,PCGW on the base. 
 Is that Pacific Glass Works?


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> [] Its a term Western or S.F.glassworks bottle collectors use to describe the rather unique bright shiny aqua glass that typifies early S.F Glassworks bottles........


 Interesting.  I will have to pull those HHH bottle out and look at them again.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 20, 2011)

They seem to have a lot of unique terms for glass. Sort of like the Hawiians with ocean waves or the Sami people with words for snow.  Might be a good anthropology project for someone[]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 20, 2011)

Years ago a friend and I put together a glossary of western bottle digger terminology. A unique "language" used by us who dig in CA, NV, OR, and WA. I'll see if one can be dug out of the "archives", in other words located somewhere in this place.


----------



## KBbottles (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful stained glass!


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 23, 2011)

Got in touch with a man that has done a lot of research on HHH.  Thought you would enjoy the beautiful pictures he sent me.  I would love to find some of those colored ones one day.


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice color


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 23, 2011)

Great color


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 23, 2011)

rare 9 1/4 size.


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 24, 2011)

The man that sent me the pictures and information says that he knows of only 2 of the 9 1/2 inch bottles.   When they first came out they were $2 a bottle and he believes they probably did not sell well and were discontinued rather quickly in that size.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 24, 2011)

*RE: H.H.H. Liniment*

The Francis & Eldridge bottle is interesting. I wonder if its embossed. They were selling it in 1871 so its pretty early.
 It seems like DDT's formula must have been in the public domain and people used it as they desired?
 Nice photos.


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 24, 2011)

*RE: H.H.H. Liniment*

Matt, I sent you an email about this.


----------



## sem_yeto (Oct 24, 2011)

*RE: H.H.H. Liniment*

The very first HHH bottles made were circa 1869-early 1870's , have drippy applied-tops, are the larger 9" size, and have medicine missspelled "Medecine" .  These are very rare.


----------

